# Dead Dino Update: Massive find in shallow Gulf Waters



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 13, 2010)

I realize many of you still labor under the delusion that "Fossil fuels" come from long dead dinosaurs, so first let's have a moment of silence for the billions of velicoraptors who died on that spot oh so long ago, then you can post how:

1. The find won't make a difference

2. The Find will melt the ice caps both on Earth and Mars and 

3. It's ok if the Chinese drill here

Firms announce big oil find beneath shallow Gulf waters
By BRETT CLANTON HOUSTON CHRONICLE
Jan. 11, 2010, 12:50PM

McMoRan Exploration Co. today announced what it said could be one of the largest oil and natural gas discoveries in the shallow waters of the Gulf of Mexico in decades.

The discovery was made at the Davy Jones ultra-deep prospect located on South Marsh Island Block 230 in about 20 feet of water and 10 miles off the Louisiana coast, the New Orleans company and Energy XXI, one of its Houston partners in the project, said in statements this morning."

Firms announce big oil find in shallow Gulf | Energy | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## bodecea (Jan 13, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I realize many of you still labor under the delusion that "Fossil fuels" come from long dead dinosaurs, so first let's have a moment of silence for the billions of velicoraptors who died on that spot oh so long ago, then you can post how:
> 
> 1. The find won't make a difference
> 
> ...



Actually, fossil fuels come from ancient PLANT material.   Thanks for playing.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 13, 2010)

Wait a minute here! Are you saying that Oil is _natural_? I thought it was invented by the Bush/Halliburton industrial complex to enslave us and destroy the planet!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 13, 2010)

Vortex said:


> Wait a minute here! Are you saying that Oil is _natural_? I thought it was invented by the Bush/Halliburton industrial complex to enslave us and destroy the planet!


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 13, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I realize many of you still labor under the delusion that "Fossil fuels" come from long dead dinosaurs, so first let's have a moment of silence for the billions of velicoraptors who died on that spot oh so long ago, then you can post how:
> 
> 1. The find won't make a difference
> 
> ...



Louisianians won't care about drilling off their coast. Now if the find had been off Palm Beach, Florida.....


----------



## bodecea (Jan 13, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I realize many of you still labor under the delusion that "Fossil fuels" come from long dead dinosaurs, so first let's have a moment of silence for the billions of velicoraptors who died on that spot oh so long ago, then you can post how:
> ...



Um, wasn't there one?  Didn't Governor Jeb Bush nix drilling there?


----------



## Claudette (Jan 13, 2010)

bodecea said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yes. We have oil off the coast of Florida but they won't drill for it. The Chinese are slant drilling for it now. This deposit runs from Latin America, the Caribbean and the Gulf coast of Florida. The depost is estimated to be between from 4.6  to 9.3 billion gallons. This compares to the 4-10 billioin estimated to be in the ANWAR.

Our leaders are morons.



Morons


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 13, 2010)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Jeb did get lots of oil money from outside of FL in his run for Guv there.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Jan 13, 2010)

Drill baby drill.


----------



## rdean (Jan 13, 2010)

Gawd put bones in the ground for two reasons:

1.  So we can see what creatures on other planets look like.

2.  To give dogs something to dig up.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yet with modern technology we can take biomass and convert it to various forms of energy.  Hmmmmm?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 13, 2010)

Not just soylent green now?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 13, 2010)

Toppy must be drooling


----------



## bodecea (Jan 13, 2010)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Wait a minute....I thought it was only California that refuses to drill.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 13, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



NOpe FL and the east coast as well.

big oil does not want to drill there though, just get leases locked up.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 13, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Toppy must be drooling



LOL,  Ohh I am sure.  However oil stocks dropped today.


----------



## garyd (Jan 13, 2010)

What abysmal idiocy. Of cou8rse big oil would love to drill. Exxon etc now buy more oil than they produce if you think they woudn't love to turn that statistic around you ar either crazy or stupid or some combination of the two.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 13, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I realize many of you still labor under the delusion that "Fossil fuels" come from long dead dinosaurs, so first let's have a moment of silence for the billions of velicoraptors who died on that spot oh so long ago, then you can post how:
> 
> 1. The find won't make a difference
> 
> ...



Let's let them drill, put a big Sarah Palin style windfall profits tax on it, and then every American can get a big government check from it.  Right around Christmas would be nice.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 13, 2010)

Claudette said:


> The depost is estimated to be between from 4.6  to 9.3 billion gallons. This compares to the 4-10 billioin estimated to be in the ANWAR.


Gallons?

Barrels, more likely.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 13, 2010)

garyd said:


> What abysmal idiocy. Of cou8rse big oil would love to drill. Exxon etc now buy more oil than they produce if you think they woudn't love to turn that statistic around you ar either crazy or stupid or some combination of the two.


It's much cheaper to import oil than drill for it domestically. Much cheaper.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 13, 2010)

> The discovery was made at the Davy Jones ultra-deep prospect located on South Marsh Island Block 230 in about 20 feet of water and 10 miles off the Louisiana coast...


 
Now that I know the location...it is MINE!!!  _*ALL MINE!!!*_


----------



## GWV5903 (Jan 13, 2010)

We have massive shale reserves, here is another huge find and we sit here debating why we are in Iraq, Afghanistan, and the ME and worried about Iran, yet we do not want to drill here? You can't have it both way folks, wake up, your costing us lives and our livelihood. There is no perfect solution, if you want to keep funding the enemy, keep your heads in the sand, pun intended....


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 13, 2010)

garyd said:


> What abysmal idiocy. Of cou8rse big oil would love to drill. Exxon etc now buy more oil than they produce if you think they woudn't love to turn that statistic around you ar either crazy or stupid or some combination of the two.



they have investments in the way they are doing business now and are making good profits, why would they want to obtain cheaper oil closer to home?  That will not raise the price of oil.

alaska and big oil (Exxon I think)  were iin a legal battle last year in Alaska.  Alaska was wanting oil drilled and exxon had been sitting on the leases for something like 20 years.  Alaska wanted to give the leases to someone who would drill and exxon sued.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 14, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> garyd said:
> 
> 
> > What abysmal idiocy. Of cou8rse big oil would love to drill. Exxon etc now buy more oil than they produce if you think they woudn't love to turn that statistic around you ar either crazy or stupid or some combination of the two.
> ...



The oil close to home is NOT cheaper.......that is why we get it from places where it is.  On the fruit tree of oil, the Middle East is the easy to reach, low hanging fruit.  If it were economical to drill here, we would be.  Contrary to what talk radio hosts would have you believe, there is no ban on drilling in the US.  In national parks and reserves and in some coastal areas, yes, but I drive past two working drilling rigs in Oklahoma City every day.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 14, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The depost is estimated to be between from 4.6  to 9.3 billion gallons. This compares to the 4-10 billioin estimated to be in the ANWAR.
> ...




Your right it is barrels. Thanks


----------



## Claudette (Jan 14, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I realize many of you still labor under the delusion that "Fossil fuels" come from long dead dinosaurs, so first let's have a moment of silence for the billions of velicoraptors who died on that spot oh so long ago, then you can post how:
> ...



Bullshit. The money goes to the residents of Florida and Louisiana. 

Get your own oil deposit. LOL


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 14, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


1 bbl = 50 gallons, just for those who maybe aren't aware.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 14, 2010)

bodecea said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yes he did. 

I think Jeb Bush was a very good Gov here in Florida but he was off base on this issue. Not sure if it was environmental issues or what.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 14, 2010)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



We're capitalist!  Screw the environment if there is money to be made!


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2010)

I've heard that if you chop off a chicken's head, it will run around in circles.   Hence, the phrase, "Running around in circles like a chicken with it's head cut off".

Reminds me of Republicans.  

These people go on endlessly about "capitalism" and the "free market" and, in the very same sentence, will say Democrats want to stop drilling for "American oil" that will bring the cost of oil down "in America".

I seriously believe these people live in the "land of milk and cookies".  A place untouched by reality.

Let me explain how it works.

Land is "leased" by oil companies from the government.  If oil is discovered, it belongs to the oil companies.  They take that oil and in a very, "free market" way, in a "capitalistic" style, they offer that oil to the world market where EVERYONE gets to bid on it.  EVERYONE meaning China, India, Japan.....

Now if there is a "glut" and oil prices fall, they withhold that oil until the price go back up.  That's capitalism.  That's "supply and demand".

Can some Republican, somewhere, explain to me how finding oil "offshore" will bring down prices in this country?  Please, explain that to me.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 14, 2010)

rdean said:


> I've heard that if you chop off a chicken's head, it will run around in circles.   Hence, the phrase, "Running around in circles like a chicken with it's head cut off".
> 
> Reminds me of Republicans.
> 
> ...



Minus the actual facts, "Drill Here, Drill Now, Pay Less" makes a great campaign year bumper sticker and talk radio talking point.


----------



## rdean (Jan 14, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that if you chop off a chicken's head, it will run around in circles.   Hence, the phrase, "Running around in circles like a chicken with it's head cut off".
> ...



It makes a great talking point until the facts are "explored".  Then, as usual, Republicans say, "We don't want liberal BS".  Code for "I have an index finger in each ear and I'm singing LA LA LA LA".

Why do Republicans refuse to face reality?  And it's not just because "facts" have a liberal bias, they would rather believe the worst lie posible than accept the truth, which is usually far less "frightening".


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Care to elaborate on that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2010)

rdean said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You 2 idiots should start a cable show and call it "2 idiots discussing basic economics"

"yes, oil is the one commodity impervious to the laws of supply and demand...."


----------



## garyd (Jan 15, 2010)

The main reason it is cheaper to import usually (and it isn't at 150 a barrel) is because currently the first thing you have to hire to drill an oil well is four lawyers six environmental scientist and then if your lucky ten years from now you might get to put an actual hole in the ground.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 15, 2010)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I think it was economical. International and northern tourists don't want to see oil rigs when they run to Clearwater or Daytona Beach. Nor do they want to compete with the kind of tar balls you see sometimes along the coasts of Louisiana and Texas. That could potentially cause more economic harm than any kind of benefit you can get from the oil rigs.

BTW, aside from that issue, Bush did a number on public education and was an all-around ass, possibly worse than his older brother.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2010)

The dinosaurs released copious quantities of methane which led to global warming, the resultant flash flood killed all the dinosaurs who then turned into oil.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 15, 2010)

garyd said:


> The main reason it is cheaper to import usually (and it isn't at 150 a barrel) is because currently the first thing you have to hire to drill an oil well is four lawyers six environmental scientist and then if your lucky ten years from now you might get to put an actual hole in the ground.



Yeahhhhh, I'm gonna have to call *bullshit* on that.  I've lived in Oklahoma for 52 years and I've seen my share of working rigs.  If it paid to do so, you'd see rigs drilling anywhere and everywhere they had a lease.  I used to travel the state back in the mid 80's while an oil boom was going on in Oklahoma and you had to make motel/hotel reservations at least 6 weeks in advance in any town in western Oklahoma to get a room because of how much drilling activity was going on.  There is still oil in Oklahoma, it just isn't as economical anymore to drill it here as it is to import it.

Do you have to cross your T's and dot your I's legally and drill in an environmentally friendly way?  Of course you do.  Always have.  That is a minor inconvenience when it makes dollar sense to drill domestically.


----------



## American Horse (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I realize many of you still labor under the delusion that "Fossil fuels" come from long dead dinosaurs, so first let's have a moment of silence for the billions of velicoraptors who died on that spot oh so long ago, then you can post how:
> .....<SNIP>...AND
> 
> 4. We don't need no stinking jobs
> ...



Follow that up with this - it's hard to imagine this can be scuttled; it has a life of its own:
""*Shale &#8212; It's the new American gold rush of the 21st century!*

In this jobless recovery, it's generating jobs like crazy, and in some of America's most depressed steel-belt wastelands. The key to the bonanza has been the development of a new technology for liquefied natural gas exploration called hydraulic fracturing.

Now, these "shales" of gas have been identified in multiple states across the country: *N.Y., Pa., W. Va, Texas, Ark., La.*
A Penn State Univ report, issued this past July, finds that in 2008 alone, the *Marcellus Shale industry generated $2.3 billion for Pa* -- including more than 29,000 jobs and $240 million in state and local taxes.""

Go here to watch an interesting video - This is current Learn more about shale below and watch James Rosen's video report .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

The very first thing President Palin and the Conservative Congress will do is to lower the price of energy by opening ANWR, drill in the Gulf, refine shale oil, fast track 100 nuclear reactors.


----------



## American Horse (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The very first thing President Palin and the Conservative Congress will do is to lower the price of energy by opening ANWR, drill in the Gulf, refine shale oil, fast track 100 nuclear reactors.


If that were the case Bush could've done it.  Never forget the rules of the Senate, cloture and witholding appointment approvals can stop about anything, because a senate wanting to get anything else done can become hamstrung by those and other impediments.  Right now the Senate has all the power they need except, we can only hope, nerve.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The very first thing President Palin and the Conservative Congress will do is to lower the price of energy by opening ANWR, drill in the Gulf, refine shale oil, fast track 100 nuclear reactors.



First, Palin will never be elected President.  Second, opening ANWR and drilling the gulf will not reduce the price of energy.  The same companies that produce energy in the ME are the same companies that would produce it here and it all goes on the world market.  They will adjust production to keep the price where it is.  Third, nuclear is absolutely the way to go for electrical power generation.


----------



## American Horse (Jan 15, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The very first thing President Palin and the Conservative Congress will do is to lower the price of energy by opening ANWR, drill in the Gulf, refine shale oil, fast track 100 nuclear reactors.
> ...


You ignore the influence of speculation on world prices, world prices which hinge to a large proportion on the US in all its influences.  The mere reality of our coming to our senses and doing something of substance in energy rather than tilting at windmills would remove much of the effects of speculation from world market prices.  You usually have to be a liberal to not take incentives into account.

Announcing a new nuclear (approval easing) energy policy would have a corresponding influence, so that is not to be discounted incentive wise.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2010)

American Horse said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Funny thing about liberals is they are the ones who will be building all the nuclear power plants.  Remember, Republicans are anti education.  Republicans believe in Gawd and they believe that education is "just a piece of paper" and anyway, who want's that "liberal elitist education?"

Gawd Republicans are dumb.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You 2 idiots should start a cable show and call it "2 idiots discussing basic economics"

----Because you know so much, which is why you said.  Oh wait, you didn't say anything.  Figures.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

Libruls will build nuclear power plans? You should write for Conan cause that's funny


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The very first thing President Palin and the Conservative Congress will do is to lower the price of energy by opening ANWR, drill in the Gulf, refine shale oil, fast track 100 nuclear reactors.
> ...



First, the Presidency is Palin's for the asking; second, opening ANWR will reduce the prices by announcing future massive increases in supply; third, you labor under the delusion that oil is the one commodity impervious to the laws of supply and demand. 

Robust America capitalism and entrepreneurship will compete down the price of energy and will be responsible for 15% of the 50% increase in GDP by the end of Palin's second term.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 15, 2010)

garyd said:


> The main reason it is cheaper to import usually (and it isn't at 150 a barrel) is because currently the first thing you have to hire to drill an oil well is four lawyers six environmental scientist and then if your lucky ten years from now you might get to put an actual hole in the ground.



Yeah, it's a bummer. Let's drill for oil in backyards everywhere, or maybe in the middle of the Town Square where the kids like to gather. Hey, ya never know. You too could be a rich oil baron someday just like The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 15, 2010)

There are active drilling rigs operating in downtown L.A. as well as Beverly Hills. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 15, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> garyd said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason it is cheaper to import usually (and it isn't at 150 a barrel) is because currently the first thing you have to hire to drill an oil well is four lawyers six environmental scientist and then if your lucky ten years from now you might get to put an actual hole in the ground.
> ...



I too don't believe the environmental regulatory process is nearly as bad as it's alleged to be. When I lived in Southern CA in the 70's, I used to walk my dog 3 blocks from my house and 3 miles from the beach, and if he teased enough, we would stroll through a huge empty lot in the middle of townhouses and apartments where there were a couple of rigs pumping 24/7. There was definitely oil there, because it would get all over his paws and my sandals, so I would try to avoid the place actually. The regulations have undoubtedly gotten more strict since then, but I'll bet even Southern California (the beach communities) are still dotted with oil wells. No big deal. They were as familiar a site as telephone polls.






Huntington Beach CA


The reason drilling has lost its attraction is because investors don't see oil as being the unending future of energy anymore.


----------



## American Horse (Jan 15, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> garyd said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason it is cheaper to import usually (and it isn't at 150 a barrel) is because currently the first thing you have to hire to drill an oil well is four lawyers six environmental scientist and then if your lucky ten years from now you might get to put an actual hole in the ground.
> ...


Hey Maggie, my father in law in, lives in Greene Co. Indiana, and nearly always had a gas well affixed in the back yard.  It was maybe 250 feet from the house and you wouldn't know it was there except for the curiosity it invoked.  It's functions were entirly below ground.  The rig was perhaps 10 feet tall, 5 feet wide 2 foot deep, metallic and grey green.

And he was always a  liberal, not just a Democrat, to the extent, that we could never discuss politics, and didn't for 35 years. That subject was too packed with passion for me at least, because I had a lot I wanted to say.  His own financial interests came before ideology. He was no Beverly Hillbilly


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 15, 2010)

American Horse said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



It's nice to see a conservative admit that the U.S. needs to take the lead in developing alternative energy sources. Thus far, it's only the "liberals" who have been saying that, for all the reasons you mention.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 15, 2010)

Abiotic Oil


----------



## American Horse (Jan 15, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


I think about any conservative admits that. Too bad so many liberals assign conservatives as being one dimensional. I would never go back into the building business, unless I had a superior idea of how to build a home that featured certain solar passive, and energy efficiencies that would attract that type buyer.  Competition dictates those kinds of competitive advantages, and a competitor has to stand out.

We need it all to see where the free marketplace takes us. It cannot be dictated efficiently. Bulding codes, might seem to be the answer, and they are and will be passed, but I like better private initiative and profit as the incentive.  It works every time, and we have enough regulations, inspections,  and legal parameters to constrain it.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Dude, you need some serious anti-psychotic drugs if you honestly think Palin has a shot at the Whitehouse.   Feel free to bookmark this post and say you told me so in 2012.....just don't expect me to hold my breath.

You labor under the delusion that oil companies are concerned about the needs of the US economy and security.  They are not.  They are concerned about profit which can be kept high thru manipulation of production.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Libruls will build nuclear power plans? You should write for Conan cause that's funny



Plants! Plants!

After what the Republicans did for 8 years to this country, you can't possibly believe they would build "safe" nuclear power plants?  Seriously.

Would they even know where to begin?  Remember, these are people who believe "Noah's Ark" is a true historical event.  What do they know about science and physics and engineering?

Even the gays have organizations made up of gay scientists.  I never heard a scientific organization made up of "conservatives".  

So, like they did the "Crystal Cathedral", conservatives would hire the gays to make the nuclear power plants?  Who else would they get?  Ex Soviet Scientists?  North Koreans?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Abiotic Oil



SPACE.com -- Giant Lake Confirmed on Saturn's Moon Titan 

How'd the velicoraptors get to Titan?

The Space Program has made silly the very idea of "Fossil fuels"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Libruls will build nuclear power plans? You should write for Conan cause that's funny
> ...



I think we'd start with the people nuclear building plants for the US Navy; it runs on nuclear power

Noah's Ark? What a waste of electrons answering you


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You're boring me, Socrates. 

If there's big money to be made, and there is, new companies will come in to make it.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Abiotic Oil
> ...



Wait a second.  You think "methane" and "petroleum" are the SAME THING?????????

Petroleum in a Nutshell

And you think "conservatives" are going to build nuclear power plants???????


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You mean confusing you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Methane is a "Fossil Fuel"!!!!!!!


----------



## JiggsCasey (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Methane is a "Fossil Fuel"!!!!!!!



The mere trace of faint methane particle in a substance is far from evidence that oil seeps up from the mantle of the earth in endless quantities. I know it feels good to tell yourself that there's plenty, but there isn't. There is alcohol in intersteller clouds but it doesn't prove the 'beer is from space' theory! 

As for Saturn, you put a couple of billion tons of hydrogen and carbon together under enourmous pressure you will form lots of stuff. 

I find it ironic that it was a rogue group of Soviet scientists who championed the "abiotic" theory of oil during the cold war to counter western science (and the west's expansion in the ME), and yet it's "drill-baby-drill" con men who adhere to communist propaganda to promote their agenda.

Abiotic oil theory has been countered and dismantled many times over. About the only pundit left who still clings to "abiotic oil" theory is documented racist Jerome Corsi. Thomas Gold did a 1998 book "The Deep Hot Biosphere," that became utterly embarrassing for him under peer review.

_(I can't post links yet, but it's on energybulletin.net)_

*"The &#8220;Abiotic Oil&#8221; Controversy*


even if oil were formed in the mantle, as more than one commenter pointed out, abiotic theorists have suggested no plausible means by which it could rise to the depths at which we find it without passing through intermediary regions in which the temperature would be too high and pressure too low for liquid hydrocarbons to survive).​
Regardless, abiotic-vs.-biotic theory of debate is pointless. Whatever the origin, the fact of the matter is that the rate of global discoveries has been in decline since the 1960s, while demand has exploded. This has NOTHING to do with bottlenecks on drilling permissions.

What's laughable in threads like these is that the original poster, an obvious Sarah Palin enthusiast, squawks about this "massive find" panacea, but conveniently never mentions the total proven reserves, nor does he acknowledge the world's (or just the U.S.'s) daily rate of consumption.

If he actually did that, and applied basic math, he would not be able to further lie to himself that this is more than a drop in the proverbial bucket.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 15, 2010)

American Horse said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



So far, US investment in alternatives are all talk and little action, while France, Japan and Germany move forward. 

The &#8220;Energy Plus&#8221; Building Produces All Its Own Power

Juwi completes 40MW Waldpolenz plant - Photovoltaics International

New Building Lights Itself at Night : TreeHugger


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Methane is a "Fossil Fuel"!!!!!!!
> ...



Sure it is, sure it is.

The space program shows the the solar system reeks of what you morons call "fossil fuels" but it's only poor little Earth that lack the heat pressure and raw materials to produce it abiotically.

Saturn's Moon Titan reeks of "fossil fuels" has whole Lakes of it on the surface, but that can only mean that dinosaurs traveled to space to die on Titan and become "fossil fuels"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

In any event, the ethane lake was on Saturn's Moon, not on Saturn, Saturn probably has a core of diamond and solid "fossil fuels


----------



## JiggsCasey (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sure it is, sure it is.
> 
> The space program shows the the solar system reeks of what you morons call "fossil fuels" but it's only poor little Earth that lack the heat pressure and raw materials to produce it abiotically.
> 
> Saturn's Moon Titan reeks of "fossil fuels" has whole Lakes of it on the surface, but that can only mean that dinosaurs traveled to space to die on Titan and become "fossil fuels"



I think covering your ears, stomping in place and yelling "blah blah blah!!!" over and over again would have been more effective than this empty response above.

You officially have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to oil, global oil trade, and global oil demand -- not that there was any doubt.

It is interesting, limited poster, that you'll attach yourself entirely to science when it suits your premise, but reject it out of hand when it doesn't (climate change).

I'll let you punt to hollow personal attacks like "you're a socialist" and worse. It's what people like you do. Doesn't change the fact that your argument just got taken behind the woodshed. 

Good luck with your long-debunked Soviet science regarding oil, though.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it is, sure it is.
> ...



Yeah, tell Titan it cant possibly have lakes of "Fossil fuels" because it lacks the dinosaurs to die and turn to "Fossil fuels" through a process that defies logic, common sense and scientific testing.

If all you need is corpses, heat and pressure, why cant anyone make fossil fuels in massive quantities?


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Please tell us "sweet crude" actually has "sugar" in it.  Next, tell us you personally "tasted" it so you "know".

Gawd, Republicans are dumb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2010)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JiggsCasey said:
> ...



You still haven't figured out that methane is a "fossil fuel" amiright?

Deflect all you want, doofoid, I know you're full of crap AND ignorant, but don't worry, I won't tell any of the other poster what an idiot you are


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Wow, amazing, truly amazing.  You have this thing called the Internet.  All you have to do is a search on "The Origin of Methane" and you can find out the different ways methane is produced.  A couple of examples:

"If you put CO2 and hydrogen together, thermodynamics dictates that it has to go to methane," says Horita. 

The reaction speed is dependent on pressure, temperature, and the presence of catalysts.

Researchers have found other ways to make methane, using different catalysts and minerals. In May 2004, Dionysis Foustoukos and William Seyfried Jr. of the University of Minnesota made methane, ethane and propane at 390 degrees C and 400 times the atmospheric pressure at Earth's surface, using a chromium-bearing mineral as catalyst. 

In September 2004, Henry Scott of Indiana University at South Bend published a study which found that, by subjecting iron oxide, calcite, and water to the intense heat and pressure of Earth's mantle, methane formed. 

http://www.redorbit.com/news/space/185170/origins_of_methane_on_earth/index.html

----------------------------

Do you believe that "earth" is the only planet in the universe?

I'm sure you believe that "Noah's Ark" is a true story.  If you believe it and deny it, you lie to Gawd.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Jan 15, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Deflect all you want, doofoid, I know you're full of crap AND ignorant, but don't worry, I won't tell any of the other poster what an idiot you are



My God, are you ever horrible at this. You offer a laughable extrapolation, you are shown that it means nothing, and then you just keep squawking the empty premise over and over again, pretending you never saw the counter argument. Standard con man strategy.

What they are saying is that they found Methane on Titan. Methane comes from a variety of sources, only one of which is living organisms.

Methane also comes from comets.

Methane also is expelled by volcanos.
sfgate.com.../chronicle/archive/2004/04/02/MNG4I5VJSC1.DTL

In fact, we've long known that methane was present on other planets (Neptune has a lot of atmospheric methane)

But, there's no crude oil on those planets/comets. So your convenient conclusion that methane is related to oil is wrong. Do you ever get tired of being proven wrong?

Every time I see one of your posts, you're either exaggerating, misrepresenting, straw manning, or out and out lying. 

Turn off Fox News, read some books, and educate yourself before pontificating on random message boards behind the safety of your anonymous computer monitor.


----------



## rdean (Jan 15, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Deflect all you want, doofoid, I know you're full of crap AND ignorant, but don't worry, I won't tell any of the other poster what an idiot you are
> ...



He's on a "crusade".


----------



## FireFly (Jan 15, 2010)

It is fascinating to me how Democrats are so eager to scream man made global warming is coming because we burn to much fossil fuel. Then they also scream Peak Oil limited supply & restrict drilling to cause a limited supply crisis that they can profit from on the backs of the working class citizens. 

They claim big government is the only thing that can save us from our selves. Nothing but a bunch of fear mongering. Democrats are caught in an *obvious lie*, because man can't cause global warming if he is running out of fossil fuel. This is nothing but a big Enron carbon swap tax & profit scheme for the elite oligarchy to enrich themselves by enslaving us. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFK-UTGH1Zw"]Enron[/ame]


----------



## JiggsCasey (Jan 15, 2010)

FireFly said:


> It is fascinating to me how Democrats are so eager to scream man made global warming is coming because we burn to much fossil fuel. Then they also scream Peak Oil limited supply & restrict drilling to cause a limited supply crisis that they can profit from on the backs of the working class citizens.
> 
> They claim big government is the only thing that can save us from our selves. Nothing but a bunch of fear mongering. Democrats are caught in an *obvious lie*, because man can't cause global warming if he is running out of fossil fuel. This is nothing but a big Enron carbon swap tax & profit scheme for the elite oligarchy to enrich themselves by enslaving us.



This is one giant straw man argument. Who are you referring to in this thread? 

Here's a few doses of reality before you speak further and essentially attempt to argue with your own curious belief system:

- while I believe Peak Oil trumps Climate Change, I am no Democrat... and non-conservatives don't have to believe both by default.
- I don't know many Democrats who have a clue about Peak Oil, let alone advocate that it's happening.
- you're trying to pretend that Peak Oil advocates are the same as enviros who are allegedly blocking drilling ambitions. They are two very different groups of people.
- anyone in the Peak Oil/Sustainability movement is precisely NOT in favor of big government, just better, more-honest government.
- We only reached peak this decade. So it's rather ridiculous to pretend that global climate must be impossible due to oil depletion. Regardless, reduction in fossil fuel burning will be a certainty, whether or not man signs off on it willfully.
- Enron was nose-deep in privatize-everything, GOP initiative, not Democrat initiative.

Other than that, your post was spot on.


----------



## FireFly (Jan 15, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> - We only reached peak this decade. So it's rather ridiculous to pretend that global climate must be impossible due to oil depletion. Regardless, reduction in fossil fuel burning will be a certainty, whether or not man signs off on it willfully.



You lack serious proof in your statement. Oil supply exceeded demand all the way up to 87.2 mbpd. Then the market crashed & consumption dropped so supply started dropping 2 months later.

Most of our elected officials anex more property for US National parks & ban drilling in them. They banned off shore drilling & hold up drilling leases.

The earth can provide all the oil we need. Politics & bankers control oil, & oil controls us citizens.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 16, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > It is fascinating to me how Democrats are so eager to scream man made global warming is coming because we burn to much fossil fuel. Then they also scream Peak Oil limited supply & restrict drilling to cause a limited supply crisis that they can profit from on the backs of the working class citizens.
> ...



Except for the sig line, that is. Not so "bright" after all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > It is fascinating to me how Democrats are so eager to scream man made global warming is coming because we burn to much fossil fuel. Then they also scream Peak Oil limited supply & restrict drilling to cause a limited supply crisis that they can profit from on the backs of the working class citizens.
> ...



Google: Robert Rubin Enron

Peak Oil !! EEeeek!!!

Fossil Fuels!! Eeek!!

Hungly Mungly CO2 Glacier Eating Spaghetti Monster!! Eeek!!


----------



## KissMy (Jan 16, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Next these Libtard Dumocrats will tell us that is was not their beloved Bill Clinton who created the Enron Loophole allowing them to profit by driving up energy prices & perpetuate a massive fraud on the American People.

President Bill Clinton signed into law H.R. 4577: Consolidated Appropriations Act, 2001. Consolidated in this bill was Commodity Futures Modernization Act of 2000

The Enron Loophole was part of the Commodity Futures Modernization Act of 2000

Enron gave $420,000 to Bill Clinton's party over three years & It donated over $100,000 to his inauguration festivities.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Jan 17, 2010)

FireFly said:


> You lack serious proof in your statement. Oil supply exceeded demand all the way up to 87.2 mbpd. Then the market crashed & consumption dropped so supply started dropping 2 months later.



Your link is the vague homepage. Please be more specific about the page for which you're referring. Supply of what kind?  Globally? Domestic?

Regardless, I believe global 'peak' preceded the market crash. Which makes your assumption of my opinion not only wrong, but moot.



FireFly said:


> Most of our elected officials anex more property for US National parks & ban drilling in them. They banned off shore drilling & hold up drilling leases.



delightful hyperbole, but this misses the mark of reality badly. ... You don't just drill and hope. You must prove the reserves and the parameters of any field. It costs a lot of money to drill and build the infrastructure required. You don't just pick up your straw and move to the next county like it's nothing.  ... 

But blaming everything on liberal lawmakers isn't much different then blaming gays or communists for everything. 

Believe me, if there was an exploitative field of any significant size in the U.S., it would be drilled, and the enviros wouldn't stand a chance. ANWR is a kiddie pool, so is the underwater Gulf "find." ...  We need an Olympic-sized find. ... That's why ANWR isn't worth the political fight.



FireFly said:


> The earth can provide all the oil we need.



Maybe for a planet of 1 billion people. But not 7. Still, I'm no eugenics advocate by ANY means. 



FireFly said:


> Politics & bankers control oil, & *oil controls us citizens*.



You got that last part right, anyway. The first part, not so much.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Jan 17, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Next these Libtard Dumocrats will tell us that is was not their beloved Bill Clinton who created the Enron Loophole allowing them to profit by driving up energy prices & perpetuate a massive fraud on the American People.



are you referring to me? your post contains my quote so I'll assume so.

please don't embarrass yourself by suggesting i'm 1) any "democrat" and 2) have any love for goofy and corrupt Bill Clinton. ... Thanks.


----------



## FireFly (Jan 23, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > You lack serious proof in your statement. Oil supply exceeded demand all the way up to 87.2 mbpd. Then the market crashed & consumption dropped so supply started dropping 2 months later.
> ...



I am referring to the charts on the right side of that page. 3rd chart from the top is global supply & bottom chart is global demand.


----------

